# Infection screening Greece



## Goldie7 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi all! I'm just starting out on IVF journey with Serum in Greece. They've recommended I do the infection screening and I'm wondering about how to post sample to Greece? Anyone from Ireland done this? 

Thanks 
Janek


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

presume you're talking about Locus medicum tests?? come on over to the Greece forums (specifically serum forums) loads of info and money saving tips but more importantly excellent support too see you over there x


----------

